# Wax/sealant/QD on top of Fusso?



## E60525d (Jun 1, 2006)

I currently have a layer of Soft99 Fusso on my car. Question is, in the long run is it worth adding a different product on top? Products such as BSD or a carnauba wax? I have Harly wax which is highly rate due to its gloss.

I asked this question to Jon from Forensic detailing channel who advised against it as i will be loosing the positive characteristics that Fusso coat has like the water sheeting.

What do you guys think? I have seen several members who have topped up different products on top of Fusso.


----------



## cleslie (Feb 19, 2006)

Jon is correct. If you top the Fusso with a wax, you will get the water behaviour of that product rather than the Fusso but you will also get the looks of that product. Stick a show wax on top and you will get a nice increase in gloss and the car would look better (if that is the finish you prefer). It depends on what has the most importance to you - the finish or the water behaviour.


----------



## A&J (Mar 4, 2015)

Yeah I agree...why not use Fusso to top Fusso. How come no one thinks of that.


----------



## sean ryan (May 10, 2015)

A&J said:


> Yeah I agree...why not use Fusso to top Fusso. How come no one thinks of that.


I do this i seal with fusso coat 12 then top up with fusso coat 7 :thumb:


----------



## E60525d (Jun 1, 2006)

Ok thanks guys. 

One option i was thinking is using the Soft99 scratch clear wax which has a high amount fillers and apply a coat of fusso on top. Was hoping that it would seal the fillers for longer durability.


----------



## philljp (Mar 10, 2012)

If you're talking long term as part of your maintenance wash, I can't see the harm in using a quick detailer like BSD to top up and help with the drying process and water marks.

A lot of manufacturers recommend this to increase the longevity of the base coating.


----------



## shelton (Jul 24, 2017)

E60525d said:


> Ok thanks guys.
> 
> One option i was thinking is using the Soft99 scratch clear wax which has a high amount fillers and apply a coat of fusso on top. Was hoping that it would seal the fillers for longer durability.


The thing to understand with layering is that there will always be _mixing_ to some extent.
More or less mixing may occur depending on the materials/solvents/order of application, but it will always happen to an extent.

A word on Fusso 12:
With Fusso 12, the toughness of the coating itself means quite powerful solvents are needed to carry it. So trying to put it on top of anything else will likely cause significant amounts of mixing. This will inevitably be uneven and patchy, which _may or may not_ affect looks, but will certainly affect durability. The thing is, it will likely fail _in patches_, and nobody wants that.

In contrast, Fusso 12 bonds very well to bare paint, and then because it is so tough is relatively resistant to solvents. So when carefully applying something on top, layering can be achieved with relatively less mixing. That means that although durability will still be reduced overall, there is probably still a more-or-less even layer of Fusso right up against the paint, meaning any given area is still going to have reasonable 'backup' durability.​TL;DR: There's really no such thing as "sealing in" fillers, unfortunately.

A popular combo is _Fusso + King of Gloss_. 
KoG has respectable filling capabilities anyway, and together with Fusso 12 makes a balance between filling, gloss, and durability that a lot of people seem to like.


----------



## HEADPHONES (Jan 1, 2008)

I have been using Fusso for the last year.
I'd usually top it with BSD as a drying aid just coz it was so quick and easy.
For the last 2 months I haven't, and the water behaviour is still very impressive without the grabby nature of BSD.
I may do a 50:50 bare Vs BSD next wash to see how the old Fusso alone compares to a BSD top up.


----------



## E60525d (Jun 1, 2006)

Thank you all.

I think I will leave Fusso alone then, the only thing i will do us use a QD as drying aid. I have a bit of Demon Shine left so will use that.


----------



## Devilman (Oct 9, 2016)

Would smooth egg platinum be a good choice as a drying aid? 
Dm


----------



## shelton (Jul 24, 2017)

Devilman said:


> Would smooth egg platinum be a good choice as a drying aid?
> Dm


I _think_ it should be fine on Fusso, but that is untested. Still, it's also a coating in its own right, and quite expensive to be using as a drying aid I think. It will also give quite different water behaviour to Fusso Coat. That said, it gives an extremely smooth finish that seems to repel dust really well, so it is good for staying fresh.

We actually have a Fusso spray QD "Speed & Barrier", which is specifically made as maintenance for Fusso Coat, and can be used on a wet or dry body, as a drying aid or QD.


----------



## adchesney (Jun 5, 2008)

How about Angelwax Enigma on top of Fusso 99?


----------

